# male rat needs a home Washington/Oregon/Idaho



## moxiediosa (Jul 8, 2014)

Male rat needs a home!   South-East Washington. 7 miles to Oregon and 100 miles to Idaho.<br><br>We took in a single male rat over the weekend because the shelter was full and his owner was getting responses on his fb ad that made us concerned for the rat's safety. Due to lack of space (studio apartment) we are unable to get him a pair of friends and cage for three and due to lack of funds (346$ for neuter, 467$ each for spay) we are unable to do surgery so he can befriend our girls. <br><br>I've gotten quite the education since joining the forum, and have been informed/have concluded the best thing for him is to rehome him. <br><br>He was named Bro by his owner and was his pet for 2 years.  He came to us in a glass tank.  He is white with three fawn/peach colored spots -each ear and a star.  Bro is curious and will approach you, but spends a significant amount of time hiding.   He likes to be pet but seems anxious when picked up.  His owner said he used to run but doesn't anymore; we bought him a proper sized wheel and he has taken a few rotations.  He rearranges his home, moves the food and wheel around.  We brought Bro out to explore and he was very calm, with huge eyes and a wiggly nose and hung out in a small area or hid.<br><br>I'm working on a solution for picture posting.


----------

